# GH/KH at ZERO!!!!!!!!!



## prestad (Jun 3, 2011)

I tested my tank water this is the results: GH-0, KH-0, PH-5.5, NO2 0-.5, NO3 80-160. I tested it on the API test strip that does everything. Basically im having a PH problem where it drastically drops in a day after a water change. How do i fix my GH and KH and my NO3 if it is a problem. Id rather have a long term fix than termperary chemicals. I saw crushed shells in the filter might do the trick but im not sure. I have a 305 fluval canister filter. Honestly im not 100% sure what it should be at. I have a planted aquarium with Discus Cardinals denison barbs an angelfish bala shark fire eel rams and a few other fish and i do a 33% water change every week for my 90 gallon tank. heres a link to my prior post with more information http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/ph-problem-possibly-kh-15612.html *c/p*


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

To raise GH and KH you can add crushed shells to a filter, place African Rift Valley sand in the tank or add Rift Valley Lake Salts to your tank. The parameters you decribe are typical of Rainwater or Distilled Water. Water with your parameters has a very unstable ph and can drop very fast. The chemical causing you low ph is Carbon Dioxide in the air.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

One teaspoon baking soda will increase the kH of 50 liters of water, approx. 13 gallons, by 4 degrees. Do the math to make that work for you. A kh of 3-4 is usually what is recommended. Are using water straight from your tap?

I also probably wouldn't do anythng based on the results of a strip. They are well known for being inaccurate.


----------

